# trying to do last minute fishing . . .



## marine23 (Feb 27, 2011)

im a marine from arizona tdy here at eglin trying to do a little fishing with a 2 other marines while we are here (untill the 11th). we want to fish but everywere we look it cost an arm and leg to go out so if anyone could help us out it would be much appreciated or even give us a heads up on place that could help us with a good deal we'd appreciate it alot. thanks for looking hope to talk to someone soon. and we aren't looking for hand outs or trying to rip anyone off just a good deal to have some fun, we do have money and will pay.


----------



## kano6280 (Feb 25, 2011)

Try going to the harborwalk village in Destin. Thay have party boats that cost around 50-60 for 6 hours trips. Plus your military you get a 10% discount. I went on a 6 hour trip this past thursday and i spent 47 bucks. I believe they have a trip leaving everyday of the week.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

And remember to tip the mate, especially if he cleans fish for you.

Jim


----------



## marine23 (Feb 27, 2011)

kano6280 said:


> Try going to the harborwalk village in Destin. Thay have party boats that cost around 50-60 for 6 hours trips. Plus your military you get a 10% discount. I went on a 6 hour trip this past thursday and i spent 47 bucks. I believe they have a trip leaving everyday of the week.


sounds like a good time... was the crew good? did you catch anything? 


we will def tip the mate I've heard a few things about charter boats and thats been rule #1 for everyone i talked to was tip the mate!!!!


----------



## ZombieKiller (Jul 26, 2010)

Capt. Cliff on the Sweet Jody will put you on fish. That's a good crew. The Destiny/Destin Princess are right there, too. I've always had fun on them.


----------



## kano6280 (Feb 25, 2011)

marine23 said:


> sounds like a good time... was the crew good? did you catch anything?
> 
> 
> we will def tip the mate I've heard a few things about charter boats and thats been rule #1 for everyone i talked to was tip the mate!!!!


the crew were awesome. caught a bunch of fish but only got to take home a few because of grouper and snapper season. all the aj's were an inch or 2 short. i forgot to mention to tip them, which i did ofcourse. swoop 1 & 2 has snowbird specials on mondays and wednesdays. i think its only 40 bucks on those days


----------



## TommyLee (Nov 3, 2010)

I usually go out with the Destiny/Destin Princess. Like their prices, size of the their boats, and the crew on their boats are great. Here is a little article from the Destin Log on a trip I did last week.
http://www.thedestinlog.com/news/line-16913-photos-bump.html


----------



## redfish99999 (Feb 11, 2008)

*A head boat is probably your best bet....*

Assuming you don't fish the salt waters, a head boat, like Destiny, Sweet Jody, and a few others, is your best option.....

They will put you on some fish, probably no one will get sick on the larger boat and it does not cost much..........

The charterboats are smaller, rougher, more expensive and most of the captains are jerks......

If the nearshore fishing improves then I'll take you for free but I wouldn't want to take you on your only saltwater trip and have you get skunked


----------

